# Who is your favorite Villager?



## Videoguy612 (Nov 16, 2016)

Who is your ALL TIME favorite villager?


----------



## nicholledgo (Nov 16, 2016)

I love Carmen. As you can see by my avatar. hahaha  also Lucky.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 17, 2016)

My original when I was a kid was Bill, although Bill is still currently tied for first place, the other villager tied with him is Deli! I love them both so much.


----------



## baldeagle86 (Nov 18, 2016)

Apollo! It was Boots for a long time back in the GameCube days though.


----------



## Penellope (Nov 18, 2016)

Flurry! She's so cute and small <3 I love hamsters so much!!! I have one myself her name is Noodles she's a dwarf hamster so shes suuuuper tiny.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 18, 2016)

Flurry is my favourite too! Everything about her just melts my heart. I adopted her on a whim from Gamefaqs because the thread wasn't getting much notice and the user really wanted her gone, so I took her. Best decision I've made in this game. <3


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Cleo! ~


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 20, 2016)

Muffy and Kiki.


----------



## bellionaire (Nov 20, 2016)

I love:
- Stitches
- Lolly
- Julian
- Flurry
- Tangy
- Diana
- Fauna
- Eric
- Marshal (kinda like him anyway, not his no. 1 fan but he rocked up in my village n he's p cool)
-Peanut's pretty cool too

Basically I can't choose lmao they're all really cute...........maybe stitches


----------



## ashlif (Nov 21, 2016)

Bob and Molly!


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 23, 2016)

Derwin, Cyrano, Pietro and Wolfgang. Can't pick one.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 24, 2016)

My all time favourite villager is Ruby and has been since wild world, but with the new update I think Candi's going to be my new favourite. As much as I have loved Ruby for several years, she's getting a bit stale and i'd love to try out new peppies. She'll always be memorable though. Genji is also one of my favourites and for some reason, he's never become stale in the time that i've had him in town. I enjoy talking to him quite a bit.


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 25, 2016)

My favorite villager that is currently in my town is Roald, but my favorite villager of all time is Lucky. I like a lot of the villagers and I have 11 ones I want in my town currently, and since you can only have 10, I have to decide one to get rid of


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

i definitely can't pick one
kabuki, katt, genji, fang, kyle, pietro, octavian, zucker


----------



## Turbo (Nov 26, 2016)

My favorite is Pierce!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

Ahh, it's so hard to choose a favorite, but I love Felicity, Carmen, Lolly & Punchy!


----------



## CloverCoin (Dec 2, 2016)

Gosh I'm not sure if I really do have one.... If I was forced to pick I think it has to be my first animal crossing sweet heart.

For some reason I got really attached to the villager Apollo and we clicked really well in game. I would often jokingly send him love letters and he would auto reply but they all sounded so cheeky and flirty it was hilarious to think we were actually a couple in game and the talk of our small town. Then something happened and Apollo had to move away suddenly without an alert, only one last lonely love letter with a sweet goodbye. Sniffs. I miss him so much.... I've never had an Apollo in my town since. I think my heart might break to meet a fresh new one!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Dec 4, 2016)

Bill is my number one! ^^

But I also love Bunnie, Kiki, Vesta, Chow, Lucky, Rodney, Lolly and Kid Cat (and others such as Stitches, Bones, Purrl, Melba, Amelia, Erik and Deli).


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

Hazel.

I love pretty much all of the squirrels, but Hazel is *the one*.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 5, 2016)

Maple.


----------



## Annie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Stitches used to be my favorite, but now I'm in love with Chrissy! She's the cutest little rabbit ever! I love BonBon, too. I think I'm starting to love all the rabbit villagers.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 8, 2016)

I know some people find him overrated (ugh), but my favourite villager and my favourite character is Bob. I can explain why: He was in my very first town back on the GameCube and was one of the 'native' villagers (native villagers are the starter ones). At first, I didn't really notice him that much and Mitzi was my favourite for a while. Later on while doing chores for villagers, I had a few that were deliveries to or from Bob and I noticed how nice he was to me. I went inside his house and it instantly became by favourite due to all the colours and especially the N64 logo. So I started to warm up to him and talked to him more and eventually he became my favourite *character*. Thankfully he hasn't moved out yet and now he is in my second town (though I'll let a bit of guilt slip through: I cheated to get him in. I replaced Doc with Bob. Call me a filthy cheater but I don't care, lol). In my first town, he wears an N64 shirt I made which matches the logo at his house and in my second town he wears a kiddie shirt which matches the furniture at his house. I plan on plot-resetting in New Leaf to try and get Bob to move in but I'll need to move out Jeremiah and I can't do it until after Toy Day. Plus I won't use an amiibo because I don't have an NFC reader/writer and I don't want to pay just to move a virtual character into a virtual town. Fun fact: part of my username was named after Bob, it's quite obvious which part it is.


----------



## opalskiies (Dec 8, 2016)

Probably Curlos c:


----------



## erikaflower (Dec 8, 2016)

Portiaaaaaaa


----------

